
DIY micro-drone with FPV under 90$ using 3d printed parts - wolframio
http://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/10/19/eachine-e010-microfpv-setup-under-90
======
demouser7
Crazyflie from [http://www.bitcraze.se/](http://www.bitcraze.se/) is also
pretty cool. I own one myself, and I like it a lot. This is a tiny fully
opensource quad which can be flown indoors. I think I'll add a camera like the
post to make it FPV.

------
eb0la
I'm wondering if it's feasible to use this cheap micro drones as a base to
build an ardupilot.

Any experience about this ?

~~~
demouser7
Some microdrones can be hacked to run custom builds from Multiwii code

[https://github.com/silver13/h8mini-acro](https://github.com/silver13/h8mini-
acro)

[https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/06/eachine-h8-...](https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/06/eachine-h8-open-
source-firmware-with-acro-mode/)

